
Wiggle Stereoscopy - rosstaylor90
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiggle_stereoscopy
======
rosstaylor90
Cool example for a music video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k9qDxyxS3s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k9qDxyxS3s).

